# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  6 vendet me te fuqishme ne bote.

## Lumis

Kjo eshte lista e gjashte vendeve me te fuqishme ne bote:

1. SHTETET E BASHKUARA TE AMERIKES
Eshte vendi me ekonomine, ushtrine, demokracine me te fuqishme ne bote. Eshte gjithmone ne qender te mediave boterore, dhe jo me kot thuhet "Toka ku endrrat behen realitet."

2. FEDERATA RUSE
Vendi qe ka ushtrine e dyte me te madhe ne bote, vendi me popullsine me te madhe ne Evrope dhe me siperfaqen me te madhe ne bote. Kjo gje i jep kontrolle te pa mase mbi veten dhe nivel shume te larte te pavaresise. Dimensionet e saj i japin resurse dhe aftesi shtese cka e bejne fuqi kaq te madhe.

3. REPUBLIKA POPULLORE E KINES
Vendi me zhvillimin me te hoveshem ekonomik dhe strategjik ne bote, kalon Francen dhe Britanine, poseduese e armeve berthamore dhe se shpejti do te jete fuqi me ndikim internacional, dhe vend shume potencial per t'u bere superfuqi boterore.

4. FRANCA
Posedon arme berthamore dhe ka ndikim tejet te madhe mbi kontinentin e Afrikes. Eshte pjese e grupit te G7, me nje demokraci qe udheheqe, dhe ka ushtri tejet te madhe.

5. BRITANIA
GJithashtu poesedon arme berthamore, dhe ka ndikim shume te madh ne bote per shkak te popullaritet qe ka.

6. JAPONIA
Ka ekonomine e dyte me te forte ne bote, dhe demokraci te zhvilluar, popullate te madhe, por e futur brenda nga Kina dhe SHBA, keshtu qe eshte nen Francen dhe Britanine.

----------


## strange

Ruset s'kan buke me henger ky me thotë se janë vendi i dyte me i zhvilluar ne bote. 

Ik ore se mos te kish kris bomba atomike ne Japoni sot Rusia ish quajt "DEUTSCHES REICH".


Unë mendoj se janë kështu:

USA, BRITANIA, FRANCA.... te tjerët....

----------


## Dito

Po Albania mer daje, e ke ngju salen ti apo jo, jemi i vetmja kasaba ne bote qe se rruajme per krizen, kjo ka nje domethenie apo jo.
tani arme nukleare nuk kemi po shperthime si ato tonat nuk o ben njeri apo jo.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Ruset s'kan buke me henger ky me thotë se janë vendi i dyte me i zhvilluar ne bote. 
> 
> Ik ore se mos te kish kris bomba atomike ne Japoni sot Rusia ish quajt "DEUTSCHES REICH".
> 
> 
> Unë mendoj se janë kështu:
> 
> USA, BRITANIA, FRANCA.... te tjerët....


Duket qe je shume i azhornuar me ekonomine.Rusia nuk ka buke te haje..

----------


## strange

> Duket qe je shume i azhornuar me ekonomine.Rusia nuk ka buke te haje..


Mos te ja u kish qua Zoti naftën rusit mas Shigjetareve ishin ata, po edhe atë nafte qe e kan e sheshin për te ndërtuar arme asgjë tjetër, me ekonomi 0 janë.

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Mos te ja u kish qua Zoti naftën rusit mas Shigjetareve ishin ata, po edhe atë nafte qe e kan e sheshin për te ndërtuar arme asgjë tjetër, me ekonomi 0 janë.


Edhe ketu tek vendet me te fuqishme te botes e futet zotin?????

----------


## strange

> Edhe ketu tek vendet me te fuqishme te botes e futet zotin?????


Ne shqiptaret asnjëherë nuk merremi me problemin, ne gjithmonë merremi me problemet e problemit.

Për mos ta devijua temën po e them edhe njehere pra.




> Mos te kishin naftën ruset mas Shqiptareve ishin ata, po edhe atë nafte qe e kan e sheshin për te ndërtuar arme asgjë tjetër, me ekonomi 0 janë.

----------


## BlerinaL

Po India dhe Pakistani skane fuqi?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Diesel Industry

Tema me idiote e hapur ndonjere ne forum.

----------


## Illyria

> Tema me idiote e hapur ndonjere ne forum.


S'do isha shumë e sigurtë, konkurenca është e madhe :ngerdheshje: 

Ka mundësi t'i bashkangjitet shkrimit edhe burimi nga është marrë? Apo e ke me të dëgjuar a parë?

----------


## Apollyon

Sipas meje Korea Veriut eshte me e forta.

Po i ben zap te gjith  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Diesel Industry

Hahahahaha Illyria, me duket se ke te drejte....

----------


## mendimi

Se mora vesh si u be kjo liste, nga u moren faktet.

Po mire me sa duket vetem nga forca e armeve berthamore, ushtria standarde e gjera tjera si paski marre parasysh

Mire largoni nje moment armet berthmore dhe imagjinoni sa vende mbesin ne evrope,

Gjermania, Britania, dhe kolonite e tyre.

----------


## Enii

pothuaj tere jane te fuqishem tani .. quhet globalizim apo jo .. varen nga njeri tjetri te gjithe vendet nuk eshte mire te rrish izoluar ...

per mendimin tim  ekonomikisht jan Usa , Australia , Canada, Anglia , Japonia dhe Gjermania
 ...  ndersa Kina me Indine po zhvillohen me ritme te shpejta keto vitet e fundit

----------


## Erion220

*Nga ana Ekonomike (GDP Totale USD):*

1. United States     $ 14,290,000,000,000
2. China     $ 7,800,000,000,000
3. Japan     $ 4,348,000,000,000
4. India     $ 3,267,000,000,000
5. Germany     $ 2,863,000,000,000
6. United Kingdom     $ 2,231,000,000,000 
_Source: CIA Factbook_

*Nga ana Ekonomike (GDP per Fryme USD):*

1. Liechtenstein 	$ 118,000
2. Qatar 	$ 103,500
3. Luxembourg 	$ 81,100
4. Bermuda 	$ 69,900
5. Kuwait 	$ 57,400
6. Norway 	$ 55,200
_Source: CIA Factbook_

*Nga ana Ekonomike (Rezervat e Naftes - Miliarda Fuci):*

1. Saudi Arabia 	266,800,000,000
2. Canada 	178,600,000,000
3. Iran 	138,400,000,000
4. Iraq 	115,000,000,000
5. Kuwait 	104,000,000,000
6. United Arab Emirates 	97,800,000,000
_Source: CIA Factbook_

*Nga numri i Popullsise:*

1. China 	1,338,612,968
2. India 	1,166,079,217
3. United States 	307,212,123
4. Indonesia	240,271,522
5. Brazil 	198,739,269
6. Pakistan 	176,242,949
_Source: CIA Factbook_

*Nga fuqia Nukleare:*

1. Russia 5162 Active Weapons / 14000 Total
2. United States 4075 Active Weapons / 5400 Total
3. France 300 Active Weapons / 300 Total
4. China 180 Active Weapons / 240 Total
5. United Kingdom 160 Active Weapons / 185 Total
6. Israel 80 Active Weapons / 80 Total
_Source:Wikipedia_

*Nga permasat e Ushtrise (Numri Total i Ushtareve - Aktiv, Rezerve, dhe Paramilitar):*
1. Iran 12,285,000
2. Vietnam 9,564,000
3. North Korea 9,079,000
4. China 7,024,000
5. Russia 4,004,100
6. India 3,773,300
_Source: Wikipedia_

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Ne shqiptaret asnjëherë nuk merremi me problemin, ne gjithmonë merremi me problemet e problemit.
> 
> Për mos ta devijua temën po e them edhe njehere pra.


Te kishte halla k0qe i thoja xhaxha.Ik e mbushu tani,se re ne kundershtim me fjalet e tua.

----------


## padrilla

Gjermania  duhet te jete ne liste e para

----------


## maxhuni

_Po BaTHoRJa ??_

----------

